# Edit in Photoshop CS4 Using LR5 question



## Gene_mtl (Jul 10, 2013)

Am having issues with using Perfect Photo Suite 7.5 PPS7) which I am working of with onOne's TechSupport.  In teh mneantime, I have a work around that alows me to continue using PPS7. From LR5 I Edit in PS CS4 (Was doing PSE11, but don't like the fact if can't handle 16bit files)

Because PS CS4 uses an older ACR (5.&) I must render in Lightroom before it can be passed to PS CS4.  

My question is: _Is there a way to make LR5 always render before passing an image to PS CS4?_ Trying to avoid having to click on the pop-up window each time I edit in PS CS4 

Thanks fro any help.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 10, 2013)

Assuming you are talking about this dialog box:




Simply check the "Don't show again" box *before *you click on "Render using Lightroom".


----------



## Gene_mtl (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Jim.  It was obviously too simple. <Grin> I was afraid that if I didn't change the default button, I'd never get back there.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 10, 2013)

You can always restored dialogs that you've elected to "not show again" by going to Preferences>General Tab and clicking on "Reset all warning dialogs".


----------



## Gene_mtl (Jul 12, 2013)

Again, thanks, Jim. Appreciate the help.


----------



## quantum (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm confused about the dialog box too that comes up with the message This version of LR may require the Photoshop Camera Raw Plugin version 8.2 for full compatibility. Can you tell me what these options are: Render using Lightroom. Open anyway. I have now updated my PS but is the normal procedure that PS renders the RAW? What if I just tick Render in LR?
John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 24, 2013)

John, have a read of this post to see if it answers your question.


----------



## quantum (Oct 2, 2013)

*Ahhh..*



Jim Wilde said:


> John, have a read of this post to see if it answers your question.



Beautifally explained. Now I get it. THanks

John


----------

